# System Power 7 350  bumm....



## Edding (6. Dezember 2015)

Heute hat sich ein System Power 7 350 mit einem lauten knall beim einschalten verabschiedet.

Die Sicherungen in der Wohnung ( kleiner sicherungskasten ) + die im HauptSicherrungskasten hats auch gleich noch mitgenommen.
Ob die Hardware was abbekommen hat kann ich noch nicht sagen zwecks mangeltem ersatz.


Was mich sehr ärgert das NT ist gerade mal 2 Jahre und 4 Monate alt...
Das nun schon das 2te beQuiet NT das sich bei mir mit nem lauten knall kurz nach ende der 2 Jahre verabschiedet hat....


Wie schaut das nun mit der Garantie aus ? Ich lese oft was von 3 Jahren aber bei beQuiet direkt auch 2 aussagen einmal steht 2 jahre und dann steht wieder 3 Jahre?


----------



## Maqama (6. Dezember 2015)

Edding schrieb:


> Wie schaut das nun mit der Garantie aus ? Ich lese oft was von 3 Jahren aber bei beQuiet direkt auch 2 aussagen einmal steht 2 jahre und dann steht wieder 3 Jahre?



Wo hast du denn nachgesehen?
Auf der Website von Bequiet steht 3 Jahre Garantie:
Leises Netzteil 350W PSU SYSTEM POWER 7 | 350W von be quiet!  ( ganz unten )

Ruf doch am Montag direkt bei Bequiet an, die werden dir das weitere vorgehen erklären.

Was für ein System hast du denn mit dem Netzteil betrieben?

EDIT:
Ich sehe gerade, dass hier 2 Jahre stehen:
be quiet! - Herstellergarantie
Sehr komisch, aber trotzdem einfach mal da anrufen.


----------



## Edding (6. Dezember 2015)

Ja genau dasirritiert mich ja das mit den 3 Jahrne steht sonst überall so.


Intel G1610
Asrock B75 Pro3-M
4GB RAM DDR3-1333
64Gb SSD

nix weltbewegendes

mehr wie 20W hat das teil glaube ich nie verbraucht, bestimmt an langeweile gestorben


----------



## Maqama (6. Dezember 2015)

Eins der beiden ist dann wohl falsch eingetragen, hoffen wir es sind die 2 Jahre.

Also einfach Montag kurz anrufen, die Hotline sollte das ja wissen:

"Telefonisch stehen wir Ihnen von Montag bis Freitag in der Zeit von 7:30 Uhr bis 17:30 Uhr unter unserer kostenlosen Servicenummer 0800-0736-736 zur Verfügung"


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. Dezember 2015)

System Power sind eigentlich für Firmen, die Rechner aufbauen. Darum ist die Garantie beschränkt, das bemerkt man im Preis.


----------



## Edding (6. Dezember 2015)

Und anscheinend auch bei der qualität ...  ( soll doch nen FSP sein ? )
Ist nicht mein erstes beQuiet das seinem name alle ehre macht und für immer schweigt.
mir ist schonmal eines zum silversterkracher mutiert.


----------



## Incredible Alk (6. Dezember 2015)

Es hat nunmal einen Grund warum es die Preis/Qualitätsklassen gibt.
Das SystemPower ist nunmal das billigste Netzteil im Sortiment (SystemPower < PurePower < StraightPower < DarkPowerPro) und verwendet entsprechend auch die günstigen Komponenten und hat weniger Garantie. Unabhängig vom Fertiger.
Kauf doch zur Abwechslung mal ein wirklich gutes Netzteil fürn paar Euro mehr - dann ist die Chance auch sehr viel geringer dass es wieder nach 2 Jahren kaputt ist.


----------



## Edding (6. Dezember 2015)

Ich habe schon einiges gebaut in meinem Leben und da war teuer und billig dabei von enermax bequiet bis hin zu Xilence und noname.

komischerweise sind bisher davon 2 beQuiet und 1 Enermax zum feuerwerk geworden.. soviel dazu


----------



## Incredible Alk (6. Dezember 2015)

Um eine tatsächliche statistische Aussagekraft zu haben müsstest du mal von jedem Hersteller mindestens 100 geräte (besser 1000) nutzen und Ausfälle zählen. In dem Bereich wo du dich als normaler Nutzer aufhältst ists schlichtweg statistisches Glück oder Pech wenn von Hersteller XY zwei geräte sterben oder von Hersteller Z 2 Geräte 20 Jahre halten. 

Ich habe in den letzten 15 jahren fast nur Enermax (früher) und BQ-Geräte (heute) verwendet/verbaut und es ist noch nie eines davon kaputt gegangen, bei teilweise 10 Jahren Betriebszeit. Auch das macht keine Aussage über die Qualität der hersteller, dafür warens einfach zu wenig. Ich hatte halt Glück.


----------



## NuVirus (6. Dezember 2015)

Beim S7 ist es doch glaub ich eh so das diese über Händler abgewickelt werden muss da eigl für System Builder gedacht?


----------



## Edding (6. Dezember 2015)

Nur is halt die frage ob der händler nach 2 Jahren sich dafür noch zuständig sieht..

P.s. kann am anhand des defekten bauteils auf die Ursache schliessen ?
und ob die vorhandenne schutzschaltungen gegriffen haben könnten?
So wie es aussieht ist der Stand-by Transformator durchgeschmort ( schwarz am Fuss )


----------

